# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rezonans magnetyczny

## Kamil

Na czym polega takowe badanie i po co się je wykonuje?
Dziękuje.

----------


## focus9

Badanie to polega na umieszczeniu pacjenta w komorze aparatu, w stałym polu magnetycznym o wysokiej energii. Powoduje to, że linie pola magnetycznego jąder atomów - w organizmie człowieka - ustawiają się równolegle do kierunku wytworzonego pola magnetycznego. Dodatkowo sam aparat emituje fale radiowe, które docierając do pacjenta i jego poszczególnych tkanek wzbudzają w nich powstanie podobnych fal radiowych (to zjawisko nazywa się rezonansem), które z kolei zwrotnie są odbierane przez aparat. W praktyce jako "rezonator" wykorzystuje się jądro atomu wodoru. Liczba jąder wodoru w poszczególnych tkankach jest różna, co między innymi umożliwia powstawanie obrazu. Komputer dokonując skomplikowanych obliczeń, na ekranie przedstawia uzyskane dane w formie obrazów struktur anatomicznych. Komputer na żądanie operatora może dokonać też obliczeń w taki sposób, aby przedstawić obraz anatomiczny w dowolnie wybranej płaszczyźnie. Obrazy badanych struktur u poszczególnych pacjentów zapamiętywane są w pamięci stałej komputera, tj. na dyskach optycznych. Obrazy te są także przez specjalną kamerę naświetlane na zwykłej folii rentgenowskiej.
Jest to badanie całkowicie nieinwazyjne, gdyż w przeciwieństwie do innych badań radiologicznych nie wykorzystuje promieniowania rentgenowskiego, lecz nieszkodliwe dla organizmu pole magnetyczne i fale radiowe. Obecnie badanie za pomocą rezonansu magnetycznego należy do najdroższych badań w radiologii.
Badanie to umożliwia w sposób całkowicie nieinwazyjny ocenę struktur anatomicznych całego człowieka w dowolnej płaszczyźnie i także trójwymiarowo, a szczególnie dobrze ocenę ośrodkowego układu nerwowego (mózg i kanał kręgowy) i tkanek miękkich kończyn (tkanki podskórne, mięśnie i stawy). Obecnie jest to metoda pozwalająca w najlepszy sposób ocenić struktury anatomiczne oraz ewentualną patologię z dokładnością do kilku milimetrów. Badanie służy także nieinwazyjnej ocenie naczyń całego organizmu (tzw. angiografia rezonansu magnetycznego). W angiografii rezonansu magnetycznego przy pomocy aparatu do rezonansu magnetycznego i bez użycia środka kontrastowego (w sposób nieinwazyjny) można otrzymać obraz naczyń krwionośnych i ocenić ewentualne patologie (np. tętniaki, naczynia patologiczne, itp.). Uruchamiając odpowiedni program w komputerze można uzyskać obraz układu tętnic lub żył organizmu.

----------

